# attacting doves and crows help!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

i just planted three plots with corn, sunflowers,and feild peas and im hoping that i can attract some crows and doves. now i can only use pellet guns and im using that Gamo Viper Express. i think 50% percent of the doves will shoot :sniper: at rosst in the feild. i also want to attact some pesky black birds and stralings so i can get rid of them. do yall have any other suggestions.(no real guns too close to houses)


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

What state do you live in? May want to check your game laws before you start shooting doves over a baited field and with a pellet gun to boot.


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

i live in sc its legal.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bo said:


> i live in sc its legal.


You think so............ better think again. Taken from the SC hunting and fishing regulation hand book.

*Summary of Federal Regulations:*

Notice: The material below is only a summary. Each hunter should also consult the actual Federal Regulations which may be found in Title 50, Code of Federal Regulations,
Part 20. In addition to State regulations, the following Federal rules apply to the taking, possession, shipping, transporting, and storing of all migratory game birds and waterfowl:

Restriction: No person shall take migratory game birds

* With a trap, snare, net, crossbow, *rifle, pistol*, swivel gun, shotgun larger than 10-gauge, punt gun, battery gun, machine gun, fish hook, poison, drug, explosive or stupefying substance.
* With a shotgun capable of holding more than three shells, unless it is plugged with a one-piece filler which is incapable of removal without disassembling the gun.
* From a sink box (a low floating device, having a depression affording the hunter a means of concealment beneath the surface of the water).
* From or with the aid or use of a car or other motor driven land conveyance, or any aircraft, except that paraplegics and single or double amputees of the legs may take from any stationary motor vehicle or stationary motor-driven land conveyance. "Paraplegic" means an individual afflicted with paralysis of the lower half of the body with involvement of both legs, usually due to disease of or injury to the spinal cord.
* From or by means of any motorboat or sailboat unless the motor has been completely shut off and/or the sail furled, and its progress therefrom has ceased.
* By the use or aid of live decoys. All live, tame or captive ducks and geese shall be removed for a period of 10 consecutive days prior to hunting, and confined within an enclosure which substantially reduces the audibility of their calls and totally conceals such tame birds from the sight of migratory waterfowl.
* Using records or tapes of migratory bird calls or sounds, or electrically amplified imitations of bird calls.
* By driving, rallying or chasing birds with any motorized conveyance or any sailboat to put them in the range of the hunters.
* By the aid of baiting (placing feed such as corn, wheat, salt, or other feed to constitute a lure or enticement), or on or over any baited area, where a person knows or reasonably should know that the area is or has been baited. Hunters should be aware that a baited area is considered to be baited for 10 days after the removal of all bait, and it is the responsibility of the hunter to assure that an area is not baited.

*Manipulation of Crops and Croplands:*

All migratory game birds, including waterfowl, may be hunted on or over standing crops or flooded standing crops (including aquatics); standing, flooded, or manipulated natural vegetation; flooded harvested croplands; or lands or areas where seeds or *grains have been scattered solely as the result of a normal agricultural planting, harvesting, post-harvest manipulation or normal soil stabilization practice.* It is illegal to hunt migratory birds over "top sown" grain.

All migratory game birds EXCEPT waterfowl, may be hunted on or over lands where grain or other feed has been distributed or scattered solely as the result of manipulation of an agricultural crop or other feed on the land where grown, or solely as the result of a normal agricultural operation.
For information on normal agricultural operations, contact your local Clemson University Extension Service County Agent.


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

i am planting the crops and its legal im not baiting im plnting corn sunflowers and beans to hunt over. i wont knock it down either. that wasnt from my game zone any way. check game zone 4 dummy.


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

soory guys i getmad when people tell me im wrong. ijust am askin fer help please what should i do. help me out. if not how about helping me with pigions and black birds. :beer:    :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bo, you were being given advice. You simply don't want to accept it. Here is some more reading for you from federal guide lines.

*WHAT IS LEGAL*
Good dove hunting is frequently found where grain and other feed is distributed in the ordinary course of farming activities. The federal hunting regulations recognize this fact. Doves may be legally hunted where grain, salt or other feed is found scattered solely as the result of normal agricultural planting or harvesting and distributed or scattered as the result of bona fide agricultural operations or procedures. Additionally, doves may be hunted over crops or other feed raised for wildlife management purposes and manipulated in the field where grown.

*BONA FIDE AGRICULTURAL OPERATIONS AND PROCEDURES*
There are many agricultural operations and procedures that normally occur in late summer or fall. The Latin words "bona fide" included in the hunting regulations mean in good faith or without fraud. Normal agricultural planting or harvesting includes many factors such as time of year, rates of application, methods, seed source, equipment efficiency, etc. Federal Court rulings define normal agricultural planting or harvesting as having as its primary goal the growth and harvesting of a crop - not the enticement of migratory birds. Merely imitating agriculture as a ruse to circumvent the regulations is not acceptable. 

*HARVESTING*
The harvest of such grain crops as corn, wheat, milo, sorghum, millet, sunflower, buckwheat and others may attract doves. During the harvest, seeds may fall to the ground and become available to wildlife. Hunting over normally harvested fields is legal. However, a field would be considered baited for doves if harvested grain is redistributed on the field after harvesting.

By your own admission you are not harvesting these crops in a manner that meets a bona fide agriculture or operation or planting for the purpose to improve wildlife or assist wildlife, but are planting them solely to attract doves to shoot. What you are doing is baiting and if caught you will find out the hard way. BTW, states are required to follow federal regulations on migratory game birds which a dove is. The state can add to the regulations but they can't subtract from them. Doesn't matter what state zone your in, it's a federal regulation. Not to mention you gun of choice is also illegal for dove hunting. I really don't care as it is no skin off my nose. Just trying to give you friendly advise to keep you out of trouble but do as you wish.


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks sorry :lol:


----------

